

Anybody need a Keybase.io invite? - sobering

I&#x27;ve got a bunch of Keybase.io invitations available. Anybody want one?
======
mchilty
\-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- Version: GnuPG/MacGPG2 v2.0.22 (Darwin)
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 =vXmE \-----END PGP
MESSAGE-----

------
sobering
I'm all out of invites for now! I'll make another post if I get another batch.
Enjoy!

------
jlengrand
Would love that. I have been asking for it for a while now (email in the
profile)

~~~
patmcc
Sent! (Just a heads up, email takes a few clicks from your profile).

~~~
jlengrand
Oh, sorry for that. I see it in my profile, thought it was accessible to
everyone.

Thanks for the invite, I do appreciate!

------
jgeorge
I signed up for it but I'm still some power of 10th in the queue, if you have
extras, thanks in advance!

my username here at nbi.com please

~~~
jgeorge
Thank you! Much obliged, good sir.

------
pyvek
I'd like to get my hands on one if you still have it. Much appreciated!

me [@] vivek [.] im

~~~
sobering
Sent!

~~~
pyvek
Thanks! :)

------
atmosx
I don't need it, but I'd like to have one :-)

atma[_at_]convalesco dot org thnx

~~~
sobering
Sent!

~~~
atmosx
Thanks, that was quick :-)

~~~
sobering
No problem! Track me if you want,
[https://keybase.io/sobering](https://keybase.io/sobering)

~~~
atmosx
Haha, although beats the purpose, I don't believe you're someone else ;-)

tracked

------
mchilty
Very thoughtful! Yes please and thank you! => mchilty[@t]gmail . com

------
mrcasual
I would appreciate one. Thank you!

1231245[AT]mrcasual[DOT]com

~~~
sobering
Sent

~~~
mrcasual
Received. Much appreciated!

------
Naaaaaarf
Sure, why not. Pgp short id 44a2d1db.

------
drakmail
Very want it - drakmail at delta.pm

~~~
sobering
Sent

~~~
drakmail
Thank you!

------
jtchang
Yeah my email is in my profile!

~~~
sobering
Sent

------
axiom202
jft.inbox[AT]gmail.com

~~~
patmcc
Sent you one as I have a couple.

------
pelim
peter[ _dot_ ]limbach[ _]gmail[_ dot*]com

~~~
sobering
sent

